
Orbital's statement regarding ORB-3 launch mishap - Cogito
http://www.orbital.com/NewsInfo/MissionUpdates/Orb-3/
======
Cogito
Apparently there is going to be a press conference [1] starting at around
9:00pm EDT. Not too many details yet, hopefully we'll hear more soon.

[1]
[http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html)

